
Social media is giving us Trypophobia - LearnerHerzog
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/27/social-media-is-giving-us-trypophobia/
======
bastawhiz
I honestly can't see the comparison the author is drawing to trypophobia.
Seriously, am I missing something? Or does this writer just not really
understand trypophobia?

~~~
ixtli
The best this article does is imagine the world of Facebook as a wall of a
million eyes which would definitely bother a trypophobe. It's actually pretty
hilarious in that it takes a bunch of words to talk about how bad social media
could be for us but doesn't show how it's GIVING people a fear of things that
look like a lotus flower.

------
jarnix
"Trypophobia is a proposed phobia (intense, irrational fear, or anxiety) of
irregular patterns or clusters of small holes or bumps." (wikipedia)

~~~
imron
I read the whole article waiting for them to define this term - which they
never did.

~~~
AznHisoka
i gave up reading after the first few paragraphs. The author might have had an
insightful point at the end but man.. they could have been much more succint.

------
wmccullough
An awfully sesquipedalian way of saying what could be said much more
succinctly. Social media is an echo chamber that surrounds us with information
that confirms our biases.

~~~
imron
> sesquipedalian

This is my new favourite word.

~~~
rdruxn
One of my favorite irony words. Like monosyllabic or ineffable.

------
dhoulb
What a horrible moan fest of an article.

The trypophobia comparison is nonsense and the author is obviously just trying
(and failing) to include a memey word in the hopes of minor virality.

And it’s always fun to hear ‘reveal the algorithm’ as though it’s KFC’s blend
of spices.

Also complaining about the societal impact of bad content, then complaining
that good content is sometimes inaccurately caught in a filter is just insane.
The filters are either too strict or too soft, they can’t be both at the same
time (human reviewers follow rules just like algos).

